# Hi Jon - Alarm Question



## webracing (Aug 20, 2002)

Jon,

My buddy is thinking about getting a new 325i from you and would like to have the factory alarm installed before delivery. My question for you is as follows...

1. How much does Cutter Motors charge for alarm installation (excluding the alarm itself and programming cost)? I have seen people post $140 for both installation and programming but not too sure if this is the Cutter price.

2. Since all new cars receive one free programming, does that mean his alarm programming cost will be zero?

Your response is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dear webracing,

Here's the skinny on the alarm system. 
The most cost-effective way for you or anyone else
to get the alarm would be to buy it separately
from Manny In Parts vis-a-vis the Internet; 
believe it or not, as crazy as it sounds, he will
_retail_ the alarm to you for _less than_ what
my department pays internally. Most of our
"enthusiast" clientele gets a kick out of installing
it themselves. It's pretty easy - we even did 
the "E46 Alarm Install Cinic" at BimmerFest 2001.
If you have a car on order, and exercise this option,
*I will* personally see to it that your alarm 
gets activated _at no charge_...
:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> I will personally see to it that your alarm
> gets activated at no charge...
> :dunno: *


Service with a smile

As usual, Jon comes through:thumbup:


----------



## webracing (Aug 20, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Hey Jon,

Thanks for your reply! I will definitely let my buddy know.

:thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Man, Jon, you and Cutter are one helluva find :thumbup: 

I was drolling over your statement in another thread at how you could fill an M-cab order immediately. My how things have changed in the last 18 months! My next purchase will be from Cutter without a doubt.

I don't see how I could pull it off at this point, though. I've made a batch of mods to my 01 330cic (ESS blower, UUC sways, UUC TSE, BMW Euro alarm with motion sensors, sport steering wheel myrtle trim, clears, body-color bumper reflector replacements), which doesn't make the car a very good trade-in I'd guess.

I might be able to move it with the enthusiast crowd here on the 'fest, but I'm skeptical about the value dealerships place on altered vehicles -- my sense is that it is a negative, not a positive.

22k miles, and in mint condition. Anyone interested in talking PM me.

Jon, Let me know what you think too.

Dave


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

*PM*

Hey Web...check your pm's!


----------

